# Are you hot?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I think what you really want to know is whether people think YOU are hot. 

The answer would have to be in the afirmative.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> I think what you really want to know is whether people think YOU are hot.
> 
> The answer would have to be in the afirmative.


 :ditto shes hot!


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> And I'm peeved, cos I barely got any attention from the "Post a picture of yourself" in the members section! And I'm used to getting at least some attention when I bother to fix my self up (and at other random times).


I know how you feel Elisa, I saw those 2 pics you posted and thought you looked nice.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where's the option I get more attention on sas then in real life? I get none in real life but people here are nice to me :lol 

I just went looking for yr pics on that thread and can't find em :stu


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

You should have asked on Saturday or Sunday when it was freaking hot. Someone needs to turn down the thermostat in Los Angeles...and down here, for that matter, but it's worse up there.

Physically? No, but for some reason people online seem to think otherwise. In meatspace, I'm like mserychic.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol

i dont like to comment on the looks of members so i usually dont post a reply to them


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I share your indignation that the people of SAS fail to treat me with the adulation to which I'm accustomed in real-life situations. Those of us who are unable to walk the streets without being swarmed by legions of dedicated followers and who bring hope to millions every day by virtue of our very existence and who have armed guards in our houses who taste our food for us before we eat it because god forbid the world should be deprived of someone so fantastic and BLOODY attractive, well, we'll just have to settle for the fact that the arrogant bastards here are bitter enough to unite against us by resisting the urge to offer overwhelming response to everything we do. **** the haters.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> taste our food for us before we eat it


thats how cooties spread


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, I don't think I'm hot. I think 5 years ago I was though. :eyes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My face is the visual equivalent of halitosis. Does that turn you on?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> My face is the visual equivalent of halitosis. Does that turn you on?


Hawt. Rawr.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm too weird looking and manly for my tastes.

I can never tell if people look at me cause they like how I look or because I'm being awkward or looking strange, so I don't know my rl fame.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I chose "God, this has to be the saddest topic ever invented on an internet forum" because I thought it was the funniest. I often base my voting on the funniest option. This has nothing to do with the topic I know...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

bye then


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I voted "Damn right I'm bloody attractive."

My friends have somehow figured out that I have low self confidence. Their way of trying to boost my self esteem has been to repeatedly tell me over and over that I'm hot or that I'm a genius. Just out of the blue: "Kelly, you look hot. That's a really nice outfit." Me: "Uh... thanks. It's just jeans and a t-shirt."

Anyway, it must be working, because I would have never ever picked that option before. It's not that I think I'm actually hot. It's just that I think I can choose that option and not think that everyone else is thinking, "Oh my god, is she blind or just stupid?!"

:fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I am not hot, no. I am an old man in a youngish female body.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I just turned my fan on to cool off!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I voted for option #1, #2, #3 and #5. No offence. :lol

You're so really cute, Ruby, in every way


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Where's the option I get more attention on sas then in real life? I get none in real life but people here are nice to me :lol


:ditto


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the option I get more attention on sas then in real life? I get none in real life but people here are nice to me :lol
> ...


If I ever see you in real life I promise to stare, okay? :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh you'll stare - out of horror and disgust, like everyone else.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> Oh you'll stare - out of horror and disgust, like everyone else.


What utter rubbish, stop saying these things, I've seen your photos, you look nice.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If only.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Horrible monsters are ok... I'm one myself most of the time.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn right.


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

:spit Your damn right im hot. Jk jk jk :lol I really dont know....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't believe you'd bother posting this....
:lol :lol



RubyTuesday said:


> :lol O.K. it's like 2 a.m. in the morning here.
> 
> And I'm peeved, cos I barely got any attention from the "Post a picture of yourself" in the members section! And I'm used to getting at least some attention when I bother to fix my self up (and at other random times).
> 
> ...


i think you're good looking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RubyTuesday is HOT!

....but I'm sizzzzlin' :roll :haha


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I get hot when I watch programs like Baywatch and Roommates. Glad I don't live at home anymore so I don't have to worry about my mom walking into my room while I'm hot. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA! :lol


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't say hot, but cute. There is a difference. It's probably cuz i look 15..............


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Where's the option I get more attention on sas then in real life? I get none in real life but people here are nice to me :lol
> 
> I just went looking for yr pics on that thread and can't find em :stu


You're feet are the feet of a goddess!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

None of the possible answers quite capture how hot I am. In fact, words will always fail to represent the extent of my attractiveness.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so hot that when people look at me, their brains can not process my staggering sex appeal. The god-like, majestic beauty before them burns away the myelin sheath of neurons in their occipital lobes, and the orgasmic visual experience just comes in too fast for them to handle. To counteract this, people are forced to see me as ugly, otherwise their brains would implode in a shower of withered brain cells and runny, poo-like cortex (it actually does turn to poo, due to my hotness. I'm that incredible looking). This is exactly what happened to Bridget Fonda, if anyone has ever wondered where she's been. I told her not to gaze upon my beauty for too long, and now she's buried in the backyard.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^ So people seeing you as ugly is a defensive measure? Hmmmm.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I think me claiming it to be a defensive measure is, in itself, a defensive measure.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> Nope, I don't think I'm hot. I think 5 years ago I was though. :eyes


(Funny that this thread's still going)

Don't understand how you can be so casual about such a thing. -I'm not even going to pretend to be so well adjusted about aging/losing looks; which seems to probably be the case. But I'm definetly not at ease with accepting aging or looking worn, with bad skin.

Before a year and a half to two years ago, I pretty much always got noticed when I wanted to. And, it isn't egotistical of me to state that I could basically get any guy to like me if I wanted. Back in high school and at uni, I'd get men doing bizarre things like coming up to me and kneeling on the floor in front of for no reason or making a point of chatting me up in front of their friends. And in highschool, for a while, everyday after school I'd have several to sometimes 20 guys waiting for me. One used to sort of stalk me even. Even up until a year or two ago I'd get a good amount of attention at parties or from groups of guys like my brother's friends, or random strangers.

I wouldn't mind a gradual decline in quality of appearance -this I could accept. But not one that, with me apparently, has almost happened overnight -as in within the space of less than 2 years. And to go from getting a good to sometimes great amount of attention, to barely any, is frankly too much for my self esteem, let alone my ego to deal with.

I'd prefer it if I were a male - one look at Hollywood shows that men (at least looks wise) can age and it doesn't matter much. They're appeal is less heavily judged just by looks. But women are judged more on this basis -on looking youthful. -And just how long does that last? Fifteen to twenty years at the most. And it's worse still even, if the aging process is more rapid.

I might be a bit crazy vain/insecure about my appearance, but I kind of think that the world is pretty deluded to pay such a great amount of attention to something that apparently is pretty fleeting.

And it's nuts that as a female, you get the greatest amount of attention, pretty much according to how young you are which is when you're least equipped to deal with it. In fact, you're often to an extent, sort of prey. Then when you get to your mid twenties, you're finally sorted enough to know how to deal with men and you get a couple of years of enjoying it and them. And then it's all pretty much downhill from then on...

....That's just plain insane.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm short, I can't be hot :lol 

At best, short guys can be classified as "cute"... it's a rule.

In the past I've been told I'm cute, good looking, or handsome, but never hot. Perhaps if I had another 12inches I could be hot :rofl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My hotness is best described via interpretive dance:

:banana :evil :yay :boogie :banana :con :eek :evil :evil


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

This is why I'm hot 
This is why
This is why I'm hot 
This is why I'm hot 
This is why 
This is why I'm hot

I'm hot cause I'm fly
You ain't cause you're not
This is why 
This is why I'm hot


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I decided I got a new agenda. -Seeing as God's stripped me of looks and given me hideous under eye bags that make me look sickly... and made men largely insensitive superficial "visual creatures" (as my cousin's husband put it) ...I'm going to be completely ruthless towards any male that seems to place any significance on such things.

This will be a bit difficult, seeing as my social status has plummeted to its lowest ever ...but not impossible. 

( I was actually like that when I was younger: as soon as a guy who was focussed on such a thing became interested in me, I got rid of him. A sensible move in fact, even if I was hypocritical enough to initially go after the superficial ones.) ...This time round, I'll skip the in between steps.

I figure, that to lose the power of feminine looks is fairly insignificant. -Easy come, easy go. 

Most of all, I hope men who focus on appearance (oblivious to the fact that it comes and goes and the person underneath is still the same) have very unhappy love lives. And they definetly won't be getting anything from me -other than rejection on the basis that their personality is highly unattractive to me.

Make no mistake about it: I'm going to be a complete *****. ...and I happen to believe that it's completely warranted.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Why don't you just go to the nearest catholic church and spit on an icon or something? And give the rest of us (nice) guys a break!!?? haha. I bet you are, still, very desirable. Eye bags and all.


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

Im a mother****ing sexy piece of ***.


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

trey said:


> I'm short, I can't be hot :lol
> 
> At best, short guys can be classified as "cute"... it's a rule.
> 
> In the past I've been told I'm cute, good looking, or handsome, but never hot. Perhaps if I had another 12inches I could be hot :rofl


not true!! short guys can be hot! own your height!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, don't let a shorter height deter you. There are plenty of petite/short girls out there who still "look up" to you. And though I think it's uncommon when you're talking more than a 3-4 inch difference, there ARE girls out there who date well below their height. :yes


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

waddiwaski said:


> not true!! short guys can be hot! own your height!!!!!!!


Lol, well I don't even have _half_ a foot on midgets. There's a point at which hotness simply can't exist 

There is a greater divide between me and the average adult male height than there is between me and the tallest height under the definition of dwarfism.



Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, don't let a shorter height deter you. There are plenty of petite/short girls out there who still "look up" to you. And though I think it's uncommon when you're talking more than a 3-4 inch difference, there ARE girls out there who date well below their height. :yes


Some women may _choose_ to accept it, but it's still there and people are still aware of it. When you're very short, that is what defines you to other people.

You get:
_"Hey, do you know Trey?"
"Who?"
"You know, really short guy?"
"Ohh yeaaah!"_

rather than:
_"Hey, do you know Trey?"
"Who?"
"You know... brown hair, has that black chihuahua, draws a lot?
"Ohh yeaaah!"_

I've never had any interest in dating so I've been lucky in that I've not been down about my height in that particular social scene, but the reality of it is that short men are not as desirable as taller guys. They wont be classified as hot by the vast majority of women, regardless of what they do.

Suppose there's three guys, identical in every way except for their height.
You have GuyA who is 5'4", GuyB who is 5'10", and GuyC who is 6'4".

If told they had to pick one of them to date, which one of those three do you think would receive the least amount of interest from the female population? That's just the reality of the matter. Short guys are at the back of the line when it comes to relationships. It's not that women are being stuck up or unreasonable, there are biological reasons for why they're not attracted to shorter guys.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Trey,
I've known some short guys that were extremely hot.


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Trey,
> I've known some short guys that were extremely hot.


me too
the last guy I dated was short AND stunning. Good things come in small boxes!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

waddiwaski said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > Trey,
> ...


 :agree Short guys rock :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=71888


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

ardrum said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA :lol


 :rofl

I used to have that mp3, lol. Can't believe people were offended by it.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

leppardess said:


> waddiwaski said:
> 
> 
> > Amocholes said:
> ...


:ditto

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

trey said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA :lol
> ...


I know! I can't believe people would listen to that song and think, "Yep, I think what he's trying to communicate is exactly what he is literally singing."

I like how he keeps such a serious look on his face throughout the song.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a fellow midget. I don't really mind being short, but the problem is that other people do. I've randomly looked at dating sites for my area, and you're pretty much **** out of luck if you're not 5'10"+, let alone 5'6"+ Not to mention that the majority of women would probably count you out right away if you were shorter than they are, no matter what your merits are. 

Then again, I've never tried any dating sites or anything like that. I like having the comfort of not knowing for sure if I'm screwed or not. :lol

Oh well. I'm not whining or anything. Just kinda venting, I guess. I've seen guys that are 5'8" complain about how short they are, and I can only laugh. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

from the replies i've been getting ( viewtopic.php?f=23&t=80082 ) i'm F'ing irresistible.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

At 6'3", I sometimes feel I am too short.
It's all self-perception guys. The height does NOT make the man. It's how he carries himself, his integrity (being a man of his word), standing up for what he believes in, and NOT mistreating other people.

I'd rather hang out with somebody who is 5'6" (my grandfathers were about that tall!) with a sound mind and integrity, than an @$$# who is 6'5" anyday!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> from the replies i've been getting ( viewtopic.php?f=23&t=80082 ) i'm F'ing irresistible.


...and you were still hiding beneath glasses and suspenders! :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> At 6'3", I sometimes feel I am too short.
> It's all self-perception guys. The height does NOT make the man. It's how he carries himself, his integrity (being a man of his word), standing up for what he believes in, and NOT mistreating other people.
> 
> I'd rather hang out with somebody who is 5'6" (my grandfathers were about that tall!) with a sound mind and integrity, than an @$$# who is 6'5" anyday!


You're right when it comes to platonic relationships and self-confidence. Some women will simply not go out with short guys though regardless of these factors (much like some men wouldn't date a woman taller than him).

I see what you're saying though, and I agree that you can still be a good person (and likeable to others) if short. It's just that many people will still hold up a height standard that you will never be able to achieve.

For whatever reason, I actually don't want to be tall. Ideally, I'd like to be 5'9 or so. That's a far cry from 5'5.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ideally, I'd be 5'5" instead of 5'10". I'll switch with you, Adam.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Ideally, I'd be 5'5" instead of 5'10". I'll switch with you, Adam.


Sweet! Do you have an E-Bay account?


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's all self-perception guys. The height does NOT make the man. It's how he carries himself, his integrity (being a man of his word), standing up for what he believes in, and NOT mistreating other people.


It's not just self-perception though. The attitude society has towards short men has been proven through numerous studies and surveys. A short man can have all of those above qualities, but they are still going to be viewed as a short man before anything else.



ardrum said:


> For whatever reason, I actually don't want to be tall. Ideally, I'd like to be 5'9 or so. That's a far cry from 5'5.


My dad is 5'8" which is 2" below average, but I'd be completely happy with his height. 5'9" would be even better.

As a 25 year old male who is only 5'3.5", I have major body-hate issues going on. If I was capable of seperating who I am from my body, the first thing I'd do is let out that 20 years of frustration via severe beatdown on my body. I'm not being overly dramatic, fishing for compliments, or searching for pity. I only want to express that pent-up disgust at this pathetic joke of a body, and "verbalising" that hate is my only release.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, Adam, I don't.



trey said:


> I have major body-hate issues going on. If I was capable of seperating who I am from my body, the first thing I'd do is let out that 20 years of frustration via severe beatdown on my body.


:ditto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> For whatever reason, I actually don't want to be tall. Ideally, I'd like to be 5'9 or so. That's a far cry from 5'5.


i wish i were 6'0. everyone ive gone out ive 'met' through the internet and one of the first questions they ask is height.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

trey said:


> As a 25 year old male who is only 5'3.5", I have major body-hate issues going on. If I was capable of seperating who I am from my body, the first thing I'd do is let out that 20 years of frustration via severe beatdown on my body. I'm not being overly dramatic, fishing for compliments, or searching for pity. I only want to express that pent-up disgust at this pathetic joke of a body, and "verbalising" that hate is my only release.


Whoa, dude. What makes you hate being short so much? I'm not much taller than you, and I've never really felt angry about it. I wouldn't mind being taller, but the only real option there is that expensive and painful surgery where they break your legs and stretch you out 1-2 inches. No thanks. :lol I figure that it's easier to just accept something that is literally impossible to change, rather than go crazy about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That taller one is, the harder it is to find clothes anyway. I am borderline Big&Tall (on the tall side, not big :fall).


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

njodis said:


> Whoa, dude. What makes you hate being short so much? I'm not much taller than you, and I've never really felt angry about it.


How tall are you? Seems to be a lot of shorter guys here.

It's not the height itself that bothers me, it's that it socially pigeon holes me. People are less interested and show less respect to a short guy, in all parts of society.

In business short men earn less, are less likely to get promotions, etc. 
In relationships, right off the bat before a short guy even makes eye contact or says a single word, the majority of women already wouldn't be interested in him.
In marriage, short men are less likely to marry.
In friendships their height serves as a barrier.
etc etc

The world isn't made for people my height. I hate my feet not reaching the floor on chairs or couches, clothes not fitting, car seats being too low, shelves being too high, etc etc. Even looking at it from a biological standpoint, human males aren't supposed to be my height.

All throughout school I was the shortest kid in the class (not just shortest boy). Aside from a fellow with dwarfism I've never met someone my age or older who was shorter than me. Throughout my entire life it's bothered me. I talked to my doctor long ago about hormone treatments. I used to pray every night that I'd be made just a bit taller (back when I was religious). In the past I've looked at those leg treatments that you mentioned.

I'm just sick of my body making me feel like I'm only a bystander in the world, that I can never truly take part in it... and that's not just my perception. As I mentioned, studies have looked into the lives of short men and found the negative results themselves.

I don't feel sorry for myself, I'm just frustrated and angry at the situation. You only get one life, and because of my body that life is limited. It's not something that I can "overcome" either, because it has to do with other people's perceptions, not my own.


millenniumman75 said:


> That taller one is, the harder it is to find clothes anyway. I am borderline Big&Tall (on the tall side, not big :fall).


That's a problem at the other end of the spectrum too. It is extremely difficult to find anything that fits me because of the awkward body size. Everything is either too large/baggy and makes me look shorter (or like a teenager), or it's slightly too small so it looks like I'm wearing old outgrown clothes and it's uncomfortable.

I don't think I've ever even had a pair of jeans that fit properly. No where I've been to has ever made them in my size, so I end up having to either hem or roll them up 6 inches and wear a belt to keep them from literally falling down. Unfortunately because they're still too big, the crotch is so low I look like I've got a saggy ***, lol :lol

They need a Short & Slim clothing store. Maybe I should open one :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> That taller one is, the harder it is to find clothes anyway. I am borderline Big&Tall (on the tall side, not big :fall).


Try being my cousin, who is 6'9".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've talked to tons of people who are 5'3" or shorter in their 20s and up. Most of them are female, but there have been some guys as well. Yes, you're short. No, you're not unlikeable by women. It sounds like you're hating your height more than most women do, like some sort of defense mechanism to hate your height before they do.

Think of it this way... Let's assume that women just hate your height (or are unattracted to it). Let's say that 1% of women would date a guy at your height, all else being equal between all guys. Contrary to what you seem to be suggesting, there is more than one variable that affects attractiveness though. That 1% could grow to 3%, or it could shrink to 0.02% depending on all kinds of other factors.

Are you familiar with multiple regression analysis? That would be a good analogy to explain how there are numerous statistically significant variables that impact attractiveness. It's not as simple as a graph of height on the x-axis and attractiveness on the y-axis. While it might be easy to imagine that height is all that fundamentally matters, that's simply not the case.

Now I'm not _loving_ my height, but neither do I obsess over it and insist that my situation is doomed. I suspect that doing that is at least as powerfully unattractive a variable to most women as being 5'2" or 5'4" or whatever. Make a joke about it! Entertain people with it! 

If you want to be more attractive, perhaps it would be better to use all that pent up energy/frustration in a constructive manner. Overcoming social anxiety itself is going to be correlated with being more assertive and being yourself among others. That would certainly raise that theoretical 1% initial value I mentioned earlier.

In all likelihood, you're not going to be deemed attractive enough to date by most women (50%+ of them wanting to go out with you). I'm guessing that very few men actually experience such a situation. But what do you really want? Do you want lots of women to be falling all over you, or would you be content if you could meet ONE who would like you?

How many girls have you asked out? How many dates have you gone on? How many times have you contacted girls in online dating? How many times have you made yourself vulnerable to be accepted or rejected? It's totally presumptuous to complain that no girls will go out with us if we are never taking any actions that would be statistically significant with increasing the odds of dating.

By the way, I include myself in that population of guys who are doing NOTHING to increase the odds of going on a date or having a relationship. Personally, it's not something I can see myself as ready for yet. But I wouldn't "give up" when I've NEVER even asked 50-100 girls out yet (by any combination of online/real life interaction).

It just sounds like living in a hole in the ground, never leaving, covering up the entrance to the hole with 12 feet of blankets, and then complaining that the sun never reaches us. Rather than blame the sun for not being able to pierce through our barricades, perhaps we should learn to start removing those barricades.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> This is why I'm hot
> This is why
> This is why I'm hot
> This is why I'm hot
> ...


*dances around* :banana :banana

:lol :b


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yes, you're short. No, you're not unlikeable by women. It sounds like you're hating your height more than most women do, like some sort of defense mechanism to hate your height before they do.


Honestly, the attraction thing really isn't a big deal to me because I'm not interested in relationships. I probably do hate my height more than some woman would, but my dislike for it is because it makes me different to everyone (and not in a good way like being a mathematical genius as in Einstein's case) and I just want to be normal. Even if SA goes away completely, that never will. It will always make others look at me differently.



ardrum said:


> How many girls have you asked out? How many dates have you gone on? How many times have you contacted girls in online dating? How many times have you made yourself vulnerable to be accepted or rejected?


I've not asked anyone out, but I have been asked out... however this was back during my school years. I never accepted the offers because I'm not interested in relationships. I've always felt that everything I'd _want_ to do with someone I can do as friends.

So really it doesn't matter if I'm "hot" or not :b I guess I'd just like to have that option.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I am unattractive


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Mercurochrome is hot.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, Mercurochrome does burn, but hot? no.

I'm changing my username soon to "Negative_Creep" to break the confusion between the antiseptic and myself.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I was walking down the street today after work, and a girl messed herself just upon seeing me. I felt bad for her, but it's hard not to give girls orgasms when I come within their visual range.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

And that is how Ardrum flourished as a male stripper.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> And that is how Ardrum flourished as a male stripper.


They banned me once I hit age 18 though... I was just too hot by then.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a Western Psychology/Eastern Spirituality, Rogerian, Shadow working, archetype understanding, human rights sensitive, mental health advocate, DSM burning, Maslow self actualized, always learning, piano playing, silly and goofy, "hottie!!!"

:eyes


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Gerard said:


> I'm a Western Psychology/Eastern Spirituality, Rogerian, Shadow working, archetype understanding, human rights sensitive, mental health advocate, DSM burning, *Maslow self actualized*, always learning, piano playing, silly and goofy, "hottie!!!"
> 
> :eyes


You're self-actualized? Do think that Maslow's ideas fit neatly into a hierarchical arrangement that one must progress through in steps or can you skip steps? I think I've got some steps to work on, but that doesn't necessarily mean that I haven't reached an understanding of the steps above them.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

